
I'm 17 years old and I created a website to help you find necessities in stock - blakerand
http://coronafinds.com/
======
kindly_fo
I'm wondering who cares what age are you?

~~~
ilestkempo
I second that. Yeah having it in the title probably helps attract clicks, but
it’s really just there for an implicit brag about yourself. This strategy is
not a super appreciated thing (by myself as a reader at least).

------
0xebfc
I'm curious if it'd be beneficial to randomize the order of items under each
category, per client. That way, a traffic spike on your site would less likely
result in traffic spikes on the first items on the lists from non-picky
buyers.

------
woodandsteel
Looks like it works.

